# Do you ever plow in 4 low?



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 5.4 gas motor in my F350 with an 8' blade. In a heavy wet snow/sleet, I'll almost always use 4 low unless its a flat account and even then I'll use low gear on occasion. You guys with diesels ever need 4 low?


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

i have a 3/4 ton Dodge 5.9 360...often times i am in 2WD. I use 4H alot, but rarely do I go into 4LOW. most accounts are flat, but even the steeper grades i will stay in 4H and just downshift out of Drive.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a 79 ford 250 with a 400ci gas motor, 8' meyer blade with wings. For plowing mostly 2 wheel, occasionally I put it in 4high, but never 4low. I hardly ever use 4 low, only hard off-roading.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Rarely, unless I am stacking a big pile of wet snow. Otherwise 2wd or 4hi with tow/haul on


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I can see using 2wd for streets (like you always see the parade of trucks basically scraping slushy pavement) no need for 4wd there...but on driveways, unless Im cleaning up down by the street I am in 4wd hi and if I think there'll be less stress on equipment I use 4wd lo...just pushes alot easier for uphill grades and HEAVY STUFF. My bottom line is not to beat my truck as much as possible...however, I stay in "DRIVE" for all plowing and have seen no need to go to D2 or D1, ever.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Unless the snow is really deep or old crusty snow I don't use low. Oh also, if my ujoints sound bad I'll use low. Mostly low is kept for backing up trailers. Try to use 2wd and will go to 4 hi if needed.


----------



## dbowden18 (Aug 4, 2007)

everytime i pull in a drive i put it in 4low. i know it uses a little more gas, but i've seen so many trannys get burned up from plowing in 4 hii. my temp gauge never moves, and cause your going so slow if you hit something it dosen't hurt as bad or break anything.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

not usually. if i get stuck i will try it or if im pushing alot at once. i dont like the whirring sound. too low and i move around some of my drives pretty quick.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i only plow big parking lots where i am usually going 15+ mph i tried using 4 low way to slow and it is just wasting gas in large lots. in smaller lots or drives i can see using 4 low...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

bribrius;478222 said:


> not usually. if i get stuck i will try it or if im pushing alot at once. i dont like the whirring sound. too low and i move around some of my drives pretty quick.


The "whirring sound" is actually the spur gears in the transfer case. Spur gears are "straight cut" and are the stongest gear tooth cut pattern, but they are the loudest gears too. The noise does not hurt anything.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

Plowing in 4low does have it's advantages...most of all it forces you to go slow when plowing a large lot. It does take a little longer and uses more fuel, but that's better than hitting something. And as stated before it keeps transmission temperatures down.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Does it keep trans temps down because you are going slower? Or does it really help? Im almost afraid to use 4 low for anything. My trucks never seemed to like it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

4Lo 1% of the time. 4 hi 99%

Plow with the storm.
plow early.
plow offten.


Backing up across a lot in 4lo


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Only in wet snow where u need it


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I always use it..

I have a standard and it really reduces slipping the clutch. 

Also, I have a 4 cylinder engine so the extra oomph doesn't hurt either.


The only real problem is backing up speed but in driveways its not that big of a deal--if I did parking lots, then I would be in 4h.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I almost never go into 4-low. On the ice storm this year, Dec 10, I was in 4 low trying to make it down streets to put down ice melt.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Only when im stuck or need to move a boat load of snow in 1 push. I always feel like the worlds about to end or im about to make the transmission explode when im in low.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I have diesels, never use 4 low the torque is multiplied too much. worry about breaking things


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

no, my PSD has more than enough power to move large Chevy sized piles of snow at idle!


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*trans savy*

there are plenty of trans experts around this (site)

Commercial lots and long runs, 2X or 4XHigh is probably the favorite.

But, if I have a residential with 5-10min of back and forth or slow wet snow or 
(even worse) a sandy construction site-- 4Low will keep the trans temp down.
It cuts the load on the torque convertor in half.

Big meltdown,..we are starting over..
tc


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Only when stuck.... and normally that gets us out.

all 3/4 tons
4HI and in first gear for plowing... thats all you need


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;479979 said:


> Only when im stuck or need to move a boat load of snow in 1 push. I always feel like the worlds about to end or im about to make the transmission explode when im in low.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


You used more creativexysport ideas but you got accros exactly what i was gonna say.

and by the way your words were much better than mine


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Only when I need it..trying to stack it high.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

4 lo is there for a reason, use it. In 4 lo you will take a lot of strain off your tranny. I usually use 4 hi but use 4 lo when needed. Yesterday used 4 lo about 50%.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

97% 4 Low, 3% 4 Hi

But then I exclusivly plow steep mountain dirt/gravel private roads @ 8000 ft.

I also have had NO problems or breakage in 10 years, am still running ORIGINAL stock Delco battery with stock 105 amp alternator, and no plow-prep package. Seldom plow with lights and set parking brake to first notch to turn off DRL when plowing.

Works for me.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

occ3377;480222 said:


> You used more creativexysport ideas but you got accros exactly what i was gonna say.
> 
> and by the way your words were much better than mine


lol Thanks. With the diesel there is SO MUCH torque, like some one else mentioned that its almost difficult to stop it from moving at idle with the brake. I actually have to push hard on the brake or else it creeps forward. Not to mention that when it shifts everything in the truck starts moving around and sliding off the dash/back seats. Ill stick with 4 high.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

occ3377;480222 said:


> You used more creativexysport ideas but you got accros exactly what i was gonna say.
> 
> and by the way your words were much better than mine


I have to second that. my truck hates 4lo I use 4high 99% of the time


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, as always, I'm a little late to adding my 2 cents to a thread, but I never use 4 Low. I guess a time will come when I will need to. But even when I'm stacking and moving snow piles I'm fine in 4 High.wesport


----------



## hglc (Dec 19, 2007)

4hi all the time. 2hi i don't even move. no posi.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have never even been close to needing 4 low in my truck.ever.


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think I've ever used 4L, Only if I was really stuck would I ever use it


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

You should never use 4 low unless you are real real real stuck.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

For driveways we use 4 low all the time. For larger lots we switch between 4 hi and 4 low. Using low is better for the transmission which is the weaker link. And we use diesels and v-10 gas engines so power is not why we do this.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*??*



RipT;480342 said:


> 97% 4 Low, 3% 4 Hi
> 
> But then I exclusivly plow steep mountain dirt/gravel private roads @ 8000 ft.
> 
> ...


A. What is DRL ??

B. How is the big snow in Colorado ??

C. Impressive equipment history

tc


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Avitare;481156 said:


> A. What is DRL ?
> 
> tc


 DRL= Daytime Running Lamps

87 K10 (305) 75% Hi 25% low (steep driveways or deep wet snow)

04 2500HD (8.1) Hi 100% (low never necessary )


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

this could open a debate greater than the oldest profession,..

Those who wouldnt consider 4Lo -- you have my prayers, and I hope 
you invest in a temperature guage for the trans.
It is very enlightening (but then my first guage was installed after replacing
my first trans)

no offensive to you more sensitive and 'experienced' plow operators.
What works for you --works for you.

tc


----------



## ErnieN85 (Mar 16, 2007)

Avitare;481172 said:


> this could open a debate greater than the oldest profession,..
> 
> Those who wouldnt consider 4Lo -- you have my prayers, and I hope
> you invest in a temperature guage for the trans.
> ...


I'll second that! One of the times you need low is very deep snow and chains on all four! Another time it's helpfull is when you need to keep the revs up for more charging power from the alternator and or more consistant speed as in deep snow and drifts along a rural road.
Now that said i haven't had my chains on for about ten years now but with some of the places I've been stuck I never leave without them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

considered it when i needed it ...
use 4lo when 4hi will work 99% of the time?.
what gear ratio is in your axels?
Do you have an aux tranny cooler?
What amp alt?
Do you use 2 batteries?

I wonder how many hrs would be added to my route if all i 
used was 4lo.
It is a business decision.. Anyway the most damage to the tranny comes from not stopping before shifting, not gear selection..



tc:waving:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Avitare;481172 said:


> this could open a debate greater than the oldest profession,..
> 
> tc


Exactly tc! Mainly because everyone has a different set of "conditions" that they plow under.

In other words, each truck is a little different (power, gear ratios, traction, tire size, torque converter stall), and the job or terrain can be a little different everywhere also...just too many variables to say low or high is best.

And 100% agree on a trans temp gage..I've been preaching to plow guys for years to run one.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Our entire fleet is diesel but we rarely use 4 low. On occasion we will receive a request to plow a property that has not been maintained all year and then we will use 4 low. Especially with a diesel the only real benefit I see in using 4 low which has already been stated is less strain on the transmission during heavy pushes and reducing damage caused by and impact by forcing the operator to travel at a slower speed. I do have a question, all of you guys who use 4 low when they are stuck, do you find it helps getting you out and how? 

RipT, we plow big boring old parking lots around here, that sounds like a good time out there, I can only imagine there must be a complete different set of skill required, I’d love to give that a try someday, maybe not in my own truck tho.......lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Avitare;481172 said:


> this could open a debate greater than the oldest profession,..
> 
> Those who wouldnt consider 4Lo -- you have my prayers, and I hope
> you invest in a temperature guage for the trans.
> ...


very true, we normally get 2-6" storms. anything more than that is a pretty good sized storm and happens maybe twice a season. And the terrain is flat out here. But I still have never needed 4lo, I have a trans temp guage and while plowing if its under say 18*s out, my needle will never even move. anything over that temp it will rise to 140* max. A real temp guage should definately be part of the snow plow package on the manufactures end.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

One of my main reasons for using 4 Lo is to reduce strain on transmision. Another is to keep revs up to optimize charging especially with stock alt & batt.

I also chain up the rear most all the time because where I plow I can not afford to get stuck in the first place! For big storms (18" +) I chain up all four. My "trigger" is usually 6" for our mostly south-facing and dry climate. Some recent winters I have only plowed two or three times, while others I have had to plow all day for three to four days straight with 4 to 5 ft in one "event". Last season was worst in 26 years according to statistics, and I would not argue...it was nasty! This season in Bailey had 4 plowable events so far (was out of town for a few more) with another in progress as I write this.

When things get too much for the PickUp, I break out the PowerTrac with 6 ft blower. That will chew through anything. Got to keep a chain saw handy also for the trees that can blow over the road once in a while.

We have a place in BC, Canada, that I use a fully chained-up Bobcat Toolcat with narrow truck tires to run a blower, blade and sander in wetter and icier conditions. Use "work mode" which equals Lo Range. TC is always in 4WD. Try to clear most anything over 2" or the ice gets pretty bad with frequent freeze/thaw and limited evaporation on north facing dirt drives & higher humidity.

I fully realize that most of the folk here plow much different conditions. Am only speaking from my experience for those (both old and new hands) who can appreciate at least some aspects of what I regularly deal with. But after 28+ years in the Rockies, I'de be hard pressed to live anywhere else!

Rip


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I almost always use 4 low. There are a few "road runs" that are stright & long that I plow in 4 high. It spins the engine a little faster, but takes a ton of strain off the tranny. The engine does not mind spinning a little but the tranny really appreciates it. I always cancel overdrive. The temp guage on my Superduty never goes past the point it is constantly at in normal highway driving. My last truck was finally retired after 12 years b/c it was no longer road worthy, but the tranny was begining to get loose. We still use that truck as a site vehicle/sand mule. BTW 2002 F-350 5.4 currently, 8' Fisher.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I think my next truck will be a PSD with an XLS or EZV. Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

stroker79;481209 said:


> A real temp guage should definately be part of the snow plow package on the manufactures end.


Yea it should, Ford should be ashamed of that trans gauge that they put in the 02' to 04' Superduties! It is just an idot light with a needle. It only has three positions cold, normal, and oops too late! Back over the summer I was towing a Big stacker down in Missouri, and it was over 100* out and I had the a/c on max and the hammer down on the hills and I over heated the trans a little keeping pace with rushhour traffic, and the trans temp "gauge" was still in the normal position! Here is what I was towing















It's all aluminum, but it still weighs in at 12000 lbs with a gvw of 24000. The killer is the height, it is just over 13' high and kills mpg.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;484593 said:


> Yea it should, Ford should be ashamed of that trans gauge that they put in the 02' to 04' Superduties! It is just an idot light with a needle. It only has three positions cold, normal, and oops too late! Back over the summer I was towing a Big stacker down in Missouri, and it was over 100* out and I had the a/c on max and the hammer down on the hills and I over heated the trans a little keeping pace with rushhour traffic, and the trans temp "gauge" was still in the normal position! Here is what I was towing
> 
> It's all aluminum, but it still weighs in at 12000 lbs with a gvw of 24000. The killer is the height, it is just over 13' high and kills mpg.


holy jebus thats a big trailer!

i wonder if the 08 are a real guage or not.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea it's ment for class A motorhomes. It was heavy for my SRW fo sho!


----------



## WisEd (Jan 5, 2008)

If you ever plow with an older truck with a 4 spd manual with non-syncro 1st gear, it's easier to use 4Lo and 2nd or 3rd gear that have syncro so you don't need to double clutch.
Reverse is a little slow.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Been plowing for 30 years and I learned the hard way. First year I went through 3 transmitions. 1 turbo 400 in a chevy 3/4 ton and 2 C-6 in a ford F350. I was told that the pumps in the transmition can't pump fluid fast enough to cool it properly in HI. I installed a temp gage in both trucks to see the efect. in HI the temp would climb to 300 degrees in less then 15 minutes of plowing, putting the transfer case in low would cool them down to around 180 but it would take about 1/2 hour of plowing. Starting out in low range the temp would never climb above the 180 mark. I have been plowing with a 78 F250 with the origional transmition sense 1982, another is a 1992 F350 IDI with a gage in it. Low only for the same reason, Same with my 95 F350 DI and 2004 F350. All these plows have origional transmitions. Plow in high if you want to but I have proven it to myself many times over Low keeps the transmition cooler and helps reduce the load on the battery. I wish I could find a way to raise the reverse gear though.

Our local ford dealer loves those that plow in high range. They put a heat sensing paint on every transmission that has a plow package on it before it goes out the door. if the paint shows it has been overheated they will not warranty it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dwan;484847 said:


> Been plowing for 30 years and I learned the hard way. First year I went through 3 transmitions. 1 turbo 400 in a chevy 3/4 ton and 2 C-6 in a ford F350. I was told that the pumps in the transmition can't pump fluid fast enough to cool it properly in HI. I installed a temp gage in both trucks to see the efect. in HI the temp would climb to 300 degrees in less then 15 minutes of plowing, putting the transfer case in low would cool them down to around 180 but it would take about 1/2 hour of plowing. Starting out in low range the temp would never climb above the 180 mark. I have been plowing with a 78 F250 with the origional transmition sense 1982, another is a 1992 F350 IDI with a gage in it. Low only for the same reason, Same with my 95 F350 DI and 2004 F350. All these plows have origional transmitions. Plow in high if you want to but I have proven it to myself many times over Low keeps the transmition cooler and helps reduce the load on the battery. I wish I could find a way to raise the reverse gear though.
> 
> Our local ford dealer loves those that plow in high range. They put a heat sensing paint on every transmission that has a plow package on it before it goes out the door. if the paint shows it has been overheated they will not warranty it.


Its wierd because there are stories like yours but then i havent ever had an issue. I have a trans temp guage and it nver goes past 120-130 while plowing in 4hi. and im just using the standard factory ford trans cooler.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My ram is bone stock- no trans problems either.
If the tranny can;t pump fast enough to cool it under load the truck is poorly speced, or wrong for the job at hand.

You have all missed one additional big benifit of 4 lo- traction, or more correctly traction management.
I have 2 drives that are PITA hills and I use 4lo most of the time on them because the torque profile to the wheels changes from the hi to lo, enabling a much easier time maintaining traction. Peak torque in my Cummins comes at higher wheel speed in hi, thus usually idle speed in lo is what keeps me moving and not spinning.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

yamaguy;480055 said:


> no, my PSD has more than enough power to move large Chevy sized piles of snow at idle!


LOL I'd like to see that! Chevy is the proven power train and the duramax will out lug a Power stroke any day! I'd take one of the cummins over a Stroke. I do like my 92 f250 5.8l though.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Dwan;484847 said:


> Been plowing for 30 years and I learned the hard way. First year I went through 3 transmitions. 1 turbo 400 in a chevy 3/4 ton and 2 C-6 in a ford F350. I was told that the pumps in the transmition can't pump fluid fast enough to cool it properly in HI. I installed a temp gage in both trucks to see the efect. in HI the temp would climb to 300 degrees in less then 15 minutes of plowing, putting the transfer case in low would cool them down to around 180 but it would take about 1/2 hour of plowing. Starting out in low range the temp would never climb above the 180 mark. I have been plowing with a 78 F250 with the origional transmition sense 1982, another is a 1992 F350 IDI with a gage in it. Low only for the same reason, Same with my 95 F350 DI and 2004 F350. All these plows have origional transmitions. Plow in high if you want to but I have proven it to myself many times over Low keeps the transmition cooler and helps reduce the load on the battery. I wish I could find a way to raise the reverse gear though.
> 
> Our local ford dealer loves those that plow in high range. They put a heat sensing paint on every transmission that has a plow package on it before it goes out the door. if the paint shows it has been overheated they will not warranty it.


I think you have other issues there man.

On my 02 250 V10, I don't see that trans temp go above 180, in 2HI. I drop into 4HI when I need the front wheels turning. These numbers are taken with a ScanGauge II, a tool that I highly recommend to all plowers. Check their website, it plugs right in to the OBDII. My trans usually sits around 120 - 140. This is cool for a trans, considering 175 is considered to on the colder end of the heat range. 185-200 is considered normal operating temp.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i only plow in 4-low, less stress on the tranny plus that extra low end.

my truck never comes outta 4x4 from october-april.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I only plow in 4lo when pushing piles and when the snow is wet.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

yamaguy;484593 said:


> Yea it should, Ford should be ashamed of that trans gauge that they put in the 02' to 04' Superduties! It is just an idot light with a needle. It only has three positions cold, normal, and oops too late! Back over the summer I was towing a Big stacker down in Missouri, and it was over 100* out and I had the a/c on max and the hammer down on the hills and I over heated the trans a little keeping pace with rushhour traffic, and the trans temp "gauge" was still in the normal position! Here is what I was towing
> 
> View attachment 32051
> View attachment 32052
> ...


it has 4, cold, normal, getting hot and overheated


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I have a Jeep Rubicon with 4 to 1 low so no I don't plow with low...


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use 4 low on hills, especially when the truck is fully loaded with sand/salt. 10000 gvw while pushing wet snow uphill is abusive to the transmission. When I am on flat, I mostly use 2H. With weight I almost never need 4H. I also have a temp gauge, and concur that with 4L temperatures are better kept under control. When on flat ground in a parking lot, it is generally not an issue, but on steep drives the temperature spikes quickly.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

scitown;478375 said:


> Does it keep trans temps down because you are going slower? Or does it really help? Im almost afraid to use 4 low for anything. My trucks never seemed to like it.


It keeps transmission fluid temp down two ways 1)increased flow may have some small benefits but it really depends on cooler design. Its only able to extract so much heat 1 degree from 10 gallons (of fluid) or 10 degrees from one gallon doesn't really matter

2) its easier on the torque converter it spends less time in stall and there for generates less heat. It uses a gear torque multiplier instead of doing it internally in the torque converter. Internal fluid based torque multiplication builds lots of pressure inside the torque converter and fluid under pressure gets hot

The transmission still has to move the exact same load, and at any given speed( lets say 10mph) 4hi or 4lo doesn't matter. torque ( a twisting force) = force x distance ( in this case RPM) 4 low allows twice the distance so it requires half the force but still applies the same amount of torque. What 4 low allows you to do is gain higher engine speed( and therefore more torque) at lower ground speed


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow in 4-High becouse you get stuck alot easier in 4-low. I have also sean guys snap drive shafts while plowing in 4-low.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

With a Cummins diesel, a 9,500 lb truck, and 4:10 gears, I have never found a need for 4 Low.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

With a chevy 6.0 gasser, 8500lb truck, 4:10 gears, and 2000lbs of ballast I hardly ever even use 4wd


----------



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

i have to use 4x4 all the time in my truck but i dont use 4 low but i have a 93 full size blazer with th v8 lol and a 7'6 western plow on it with wings hell with the plow on it i have to drive in 4x4 all winter long just to go any place it sucks but i like the truck for plowing


----------



## mike custom (Aug 29, 2009)

one of my trucks is a 1999 f250 with the 5.4 and it does steep Connecticut driveways. The motor is severely underpowered, but in 4 low it can do anything. its less wear on the engine in 4L. just my 2 cents


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

if you have an automatic 4 low will save the tranny if you're pushing up hill or alot of wet slushy snow otherwise usually 2wd or 4 high if your spinning.


----------

